# Cmg



## Moumoune14 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je viens  de faire une estimation sur parjemploi pour des employeurs et ma question est :  quand pajemploi marque " montant des cotisations prises en charge par votre caf ou msa un montant de 607,30 est ce que je dois le déduire de mon salaire net à payer de 733,20. Merci d'avance


----------



## assmatzam (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non ce sont les charges patronales 
Elles sont prises en charge par l'ursaaf si votre salaire journalier ne dépasse pas le plafond des 43,23€ net par jour d'activité 

Dans le cas contraire les parents doivent les payer à l'ursaaf en plus de votre salaire


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Pardon mais ce n'est pas à toi de faire cette estimation d'aides CMG car tu n'as pas à connaitre la déclaration de revenus de tes PE, ça ne regarde que eux. S'ils veulent connaitre le montant de l'allocation qu'ils pourraient avoir c'est à eux seuls de faire cette démarche.

Tes PE vont te regler ton salaire entier c'est à dire la mensualisation + les indemnités.
Dès qu'ils auront fait la déclaration sur PAJEmploi 2 à 4 jours plus tard ils auront un virement de leur CMG s'ils y ont droit.
En aucun cas tes PE ne vont déduire de ton salaire leur CMG car alors qui te paie?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Octobre 2022)

C'est sur pajemploi qu'elle a fait une simulation 
Donc je ne pense pas que ce soit pour déterminer le montant du cmg


----------



## Moumoune14 (13 Octobre 2022)

La maman est completement perdue. Elle c'est renseigné sur la caf et sur plusieurs autres sites, mais ne comprend pas au final combien elle me devra à la fin du mois de sa poche. C'est pour ça que de mon côté je me renseigne aussi.


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

Il n'y a rien de compliqué... vous avez signé un  contrat ? dans lequel vous avez détaillé la mensualisation ? ----> c'est ce qu'elle vous devra tous les mois  + les IE et IR si vous faites les repas .
Elle va sur la CAF , et regarde le tableau des aides en fonction de ses revenus.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Elle peut faire une simulation sur le site de la CAF. Elle connaît le détail de votre forfait mensuel, elle connait ses revenus. Elle n'a pas besoin de vous pour ce faire. Et surtout, vous n'avez pas à le faire. 
Par contre, prudence ! Il est normal qu'elle s'intéresse au reste à charge pour elle. Mais en être stressée à ce point ! J'aurais peur d'impayés à suivre !!!. 
Et en plus, elle aura droit à un crédit d'impôts.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

J'ajouterai si déjà faire une simulation sur la CAF est difficile pour ce PE, alors comprendre et respecter un contrat d'accueil, la convention collective, émettre un bulletin de salaire, faire les déclarations Pajemploi et tout cela sans erreur (s) et bien je demande à voir. 🙃


----------



## Orlhad (13 Octobre 2022)

Ben oui, c'est pour ça que les AM sont bien souvent gestionnaires de paie et spécialistes du droit du travail en plus de leur job 😄 .


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad bien sûr concernant nombreuses d'entre nous ! Mais beaucoup aussi se fient au parent employeur. Et là, j'espère que ce n'est pas le cas de notre collègue !


----------



## assmatzam (13 Octobre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas à connaître le montant du reste à charge de votre employeur 
Car pour cela il vous faut connaître ses revenus imposable 

Et cela est de l'ordre du privé 
Il ne faut jamais dépasser cette limite. 

Si elle le souhaite elle peut aller faire un tour sur le site de la caf et faire sa simulation 
Ca n'a rien de bien compliqué


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Exactement et si elle a du mal avec l'outil numérique elle appel la CAF par téléphone ou se rends sur place.

Au plus tu peux lui conseiller de prendre avec elle 
- le montant de ton salaire net mensuel
- les indemnités d'entretien
- les indemnités de repas
- sa dernière feuille d'imposition
La CAF saura lui répondre.

Attention de ne pas franchir cette limite car si tu te trompe en lui annonçant une CMG plus importante et donc un restant à charge inférieure à la réalité elle t'en voudra de l'avoir mal aiguillée. Ce n'est pas ton métier.

Ce que tu peux lui dire c'est qu'aux dernières nouvelles dès lors 
- qu'elle emploie une AM agréée, 
- qui ne dépasse pas le plafond CAF journalier, 
- et que son enfant à moins de 6 ans, 
elle aura AUTOMATIQUEMENT les cotisations patronales et salariales prisent en charge par la CAF cela veut dire qu'elle n'aura rien d'autre à débourser au delà de ton salaire NET + indemnités. 

Puis, selon ses revenus elle pourra très certainement percevoir une allocation dite CMG qui lui permettra de rembourser une partie de ton salaire net. 
Puis elle aura également un crédit d'impôts.

Tu peux même ajouter à tous ces conseils, si tu es d'accord avec ça, que si elle ou son conjoint travaillent dans une entreprise assez grande pour avoir des CESU pré-financés tout ou parti, elle pourrait les utiliser pour régler une partie de ton salaire en virement CESU sans impacter sa CMG (c'est donc un cadeau supplémentaire).

Donne lui les coordonnées pour qu'elle et son Mari se renseignent par eux mêmes mais ne le fais surtout pas à leur place.


----------



## Moumoune14 (13 Octobre 2022)

Merci mesdames pour vos réponses. Je viens de lui envoyé un message en lui disant que je ne m'occuperait pas de ses papiers de remboursement de cmg.


----------

